# Newark, DE station construction to begin



## AmtrakBlue (May 31, 2018)

http://www.newarkpostonline.com/news/work-set-to-begin-on-new-newark-train-station/article_9f430191-afd4-5954-b260-36ad39bb1286.html


----------



## jis (May 31, 2018)

Considering that this is slated to become a transfer station between MARC and SEPTA, this is an even more important project than one would initially imagine.


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

jis said:


> Considering that this is slated to become a transfer station between MARC and SEPTA, this is an even more important project than one would initially imagine.


Why does MARC need this new station built in order to get Newark? I didn't see anything in the article about adding tracks or capacity, so what's so special here? Whatever be the case, I'm pretty excited to be able to take commuter rail all the way to D.C. In fact, it'll be possible to get all the way to Fredericksburg by commuter rail.


----------



## jis (May 31, 2018)

Who said anything about MARC needing a complete new station to be built?

The obstacles to MARC coming to Newark DE is completion of more complete high level platforms on both sides of the ROW and the fact that MARC wants Delaware to cover the operating cost in Delaware, and Delaware not being quite sure if they want to find the money for that yet. These issues will possibly take longer to resolve than for the new station building to be built, which was going to happen anyway, MARC or not. Of course the platform issue is somewhat tied with the new station construction too.


----------



## neroden (Jun 8, 2018)

Finally getting high-level platforms and ADA access is a big deal, and they are actually cleaning up the track layout (getting freight out of the way) which should provide some more throughput.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 8, 2018)

neroden said:


> Finally getting high-level platforms and ADA access is a big deal, and they are actually cleaning up the track layout (getting freight out of the way) which should provide some more throughput.


It already has a high level platform for SEPTA.Not sure this station will be used for Amtrak, at least not until they install a platform between the tracks (I think that’s on the agenda).


----------



## jis (Jun 8, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > Finally getting high-level platforms and ADA access is a big deal, and they are actually cleaning up the track layout (getting freight out of the way) which should provide some more throughput.
> ...


Newark DE is already served by Amtrak. Has been for a long long time. Are they planning to discontinue that?


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 8, 2018)

redacted


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 8, 2018)

jis said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > neroden said:
> ...


They don’t use the track next to the current platform on that side (northbound). As far as I know the pax have to cross over track 1 for north/east bound Amtrak trains.


----------



## jis (Jun 8, 2018)

But the station is served. Are you saying that they plan to stop serving it pending construction of high platform between the tracks? I am just trying to figure out exactly what is being communicated.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 8, 2018)

jis said:


> But the station is served. Are you saying that they plan to stop serving it pending construction of high platform between the tracks? I am just trying to figure out exactly what is being communicated.


Trying to convey that Amtrak doesn’t currently use the high platform where the new station is being built because the pax have to cross track 1 to board on that side. The other side, next to the original station, is just asphalt - no high platform.


----------



## jis (Jun 8, 2018)

But isn't the overall plan for Newark DE station to construct a high platform on the other side to? or did I misunderstand?

Incidentally there are only two trains a day at most in each direction that calls at Newark DE, so it is not essential to have all tracks have a platform on them. With the track realignment, it should be possible for eastbound Amtraks to use the current platform I thought. But I may be wrong of course.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 8, 2018)

jis said:


> But isn't the overall plan for Newark DE station to construct a high platform on the other side to? or did I misunderstand?
> 
> Incidentally there are only two trains a day at most in each direction that calls at Newark DE, so it is not essential to have all tracks have a platform on them. With the track realignment, it should be possible for eastbound Amtraks to use the current platform I thought. But I may be wrong of course.


I don’t remember which is why I mention “until”. I thought the platform was going to be in the middle.


----------

